# More Uber Self Driving Cars Propangada from CNN



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

when there is nobody in the front seats it's an automated car.

as long as there is a driver up front, it's cruise control ala Tesla


----------



## Gi joe (Sep 19, 2015)

CuffLink said:


> *Robert Edward* "*Ted*" *Turner III* (born November 19, 1938) is an American media mogul and philanthropist. As a businessman, he is known as founder of the Cable News Network (CNN), the first 24-hour cable newschannel. In addition, he founded WTBS, which pioneered the superstation concept in cable television.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude thats not the point.. point is we think its just to soon for this... as in we wont loose our jobs within the next 5 years. Of course we all want to push the envelope forward, we just want to be safe while doing so. Not risk peoples lives...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

There is no way in hell "48% of people would take an Uber SDC ride". They completely pulled that number out of their ass.

It seema more and more likely to me that this is all a smoke screen to try to keep Ubers valuation high to keep investor money pouring for the forseeable future.


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

It's completely feasible and understandable that 48%, or more, of people are not as much of a luddite as you are


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Euius said:


> It's completely feasible and understandable that 48%, or more, of people are not as much of a luddite as you are


I'm not a Luddite and I'd rather have a driver in the front seat, even if SDC technology was perfected


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

When he was asked how long before SDC's hit the road his answers was....yeeeeaaaarrrsss. Doesn't sound like anything that in his mind would happen in the next 10 years. Listen again you'll understand.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> When he was asked how long before SDC's hit the road his answers was....yeeeeaaaarrrsss. Doesn't sound like anything that in his mind would happen in the next 10 years. Listen again you'll understand.


Years is two or more. What he thinks is meaningless as he is one voice amongst tens of thousands. I also doubt his sincerity as he strings human drivers along.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I'm not a Luddite and I'd rather have a driver in the front seat, even if SDC technology was perfected


Why would you introduce chaos to a perfected technology?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

This is all propaganda from Uber to keep the investor money rolling in. People outside the tech industry(which includes all the people that love saying it will happen but have an obvious bias because they are in the industry and want to act cool) know that this either will never happen or wouldn't be caught dead in one of these death traps even when they do finally put these ridiculous death traps on the roads with innocent bystanders in their way.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Years is two or more. What he thinks is meaningless as he is one voice amongst tens of thousands. I also doubt his sincerity as he strings human drivers along.


Dream on Macduff.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

It's obvious propaganda. The only non-Uber employees to have ridden in these vehicles in Pittsburgh are the press (from the big press event the other week), and some local government.

Search for any independent video footage of a passenger in one of the Uber SDC's - they don't exist. I'm sorry, but knowing how the world is today, within the first 24 hours of public rides in these cars, YouTube would be littered with videos of people taking rides.

There is NOTHING.


----------



## Allegro Acura (Aug 29, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> There is no way in hell "48% of people would take an Uber SDC ride". They completely pulled that number out of their ass.
> 
> It seema more and more likely to me that this is all a smoke screen to try to keep Ubers valuation high to keep investor money pouring for the forseeable future.


74,000,000 millennials. Millennials love change, experiences and technology. they Hate Status Quo. When 74,000,000 millennials were kids playing sports, EVERYONE WON, Both sides received Trophies. There are no losers in the minds of 74,000,000 Millennials. Ergo we can speculate there will be 74,000,000 first time SDC passengers.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

andaas said:


> It's obvious propaganda. The only non-Uber employees to have ridden in these vehicles in Pittsburgh are the press (from the big press event the other week), and some local government.
> 
> Search for any independent video footage of a passenger in one of the Uber SDC's - they don't exist. I'm sorry, but knowing how the world is today, within the first 24 hours of public rides in these cars, YouTube would be littered with videos of people taking rides.
> 
> There is NOTHING.


Might be that they aren't live to the public yet. I haven't seen any video, which may not be allowed, but there are no written reports I can find either. This is definitely a marketing ploy but it's also live testing of the system. Uber is not close to actually making these true SDCs. Years away at best. They were late to the game and I'd be shocked if their first SDCs aren't purchased from other companies, provided by drivers who purchase SDCs, or on the Google SDC platform.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Might be that they aren't live to the public yet. I haven't seen any video, which may not be allowed, but there are no written reports I can find either. This is definitely a marketing ploy but it's also live testing of the system. Uber is not close to actually making these true SDCs. Years away at best. They were late to the game and I'd be shocked if their first SDCs aren't purchased from other companies, provided by drivers who purchase SDCs, or on the Google SDC platform.


Yes, but even dating back to the initial press release in mid-August, it was clearly stated as such: _"Starting later this month, *Uber will allow customers in downtown Pittsburgh to summon self-driving cars from their phones*, crossing an important milestone that no automotive or technology company has yet achieved."
_
From what I see, no milestone has been achieved other than blowing smoke up our collective asses.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

andaas said:


> From what I see, no milestone has been achieved other than blowing smoke up our collective asses.


Smoke and asses are Silicon Valley's #1 export.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

andaas said:


> Yes, but even dating back to the initial press release in mid-August, it was clearly stated as such: _"Starting later this month, *Uber will allow customers in downtown Pittsburgh to summon self-driving cars from their phones*, crossing an important milestone that no automotive or technology company has yet achieved."
> _
> From what I see, no milestone has been achieved other than blowing smoke up our collective asses.


Yep. Looks about right. I don't know if they delayed or were just being typical Uber. None the less, they aren't at the forefront anyways.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> None the less, they aren't at the forefront anyways.


Who is exactly?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Who is exactly?


Hard to say. I would bet on Google since they have been in the game the longest (2007?) and have the most testing miles by far, but there are so many players, probably hundreds, and they are pretty secretive. Musk thinks he is, but I doubt it. The major US auto companies seem to be falling into the 4-5 year range which probably means they won't be first, but won't be long after. Some Asian companies/nations are saying 2020 or before. Europian companies I'm aware of are mostly in the same range as the US.

This is a race for an estimated SDC TNC $14 trillion worldwide market. Just like for all products, they tell us general things but most reports lack details.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Hard to say. I would bet on Google since they have been in the game the longest (2007?) and have the most testing miles by far, but there are so many players, probably hundreds, and they are pretty secretive.


You say there are _hundreds _of companies testing self-driving cars, but most of them are secret.

How do you know there are hundreds? Why are they secret? And, if they're secret, how do you know about them?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> You say there are _hundreds _of companies testing self-driving cars, but most of them are secret.
> 
> How do you know there are hundreds? Why are they secret? And, if they're secret, how do you know about them?


I said _probably_ hundreds and _secretive_, not secret. Words matter.

Most are publicly saying they are working on SDCs in some manner, but they are quiet about where they are in the process. Others are vocal. Google is vocal, public, and files reports, Apple is secretive. We are talking about the biggest business shift we may ever see in our lives. Maybe the biggest ever undertaken.

They are secretive for the most part because it's a race to an estimated 14 trillion dollar SDC TNC market and they are competitors.

How do I know? I read.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> Why would you introduce chaos to a perfected technology?


For the same reason I want a live human being cutting my hair.

Same reason I want to live human being serving me a drink

For the same reason I want a live human being to answer the phone when I call up a company

The odds of getting into an accident are always small and I'd rather not give up what I value insofar as human interaction for a slight advantage that technology might give.

For example a robot bartender could check IDs and never make a mistake and never accidentally serve minor should we replace them for this reason?

Sometimes a person would rather have a human being in the equation it's not about technology.

Using the development of the smartphone as a an analogy or comparison is not an equal comparison.

Besides, the only way it will ever achieve Perfection is if human-driven vehicles are eliminated and the highways are totally robotic. Because of the simple fact that Americans love their cars , love to drive this state of affairs will never happen.


----------

